# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Para hoy sigue lluvia en la mitad este

## Luján

Según la AEMET, hoy van a seguir las lluvias en la mitad este de la Península.

De hecho, aparte de los avisos de nivel amarillo por tormentas, en la Comunidad Valenciana han puesto nivel naranja por lluvias de más de 40mm.

Enlace a la página de avisos de AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos

Como todos sabemos las páginas de la AEMET se actualizan al menos cada día, por lo que los que leáis esto otro día diferente al de escritura no veréis el mismo mapa que el de hoy.

----------


## ben-amar

Para hoy en Córdoba, según San Aemet.

http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1275036473

----------


## Luján

> Para hoy en Córdoba, según San Aemet.
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/attachment...1&d=1275036473



Esa imagen no es de AEMET (www.aemet.es). Es de eltiempo.es (www.eltiempo.es) No son la misma página.

----------


## ben-amar

> Esa imagen no es de AEMET (www.aemet.es). Es de eltiempo.es (www.eltiempo.es) No son la misma página.


*Para ver datos procedentes de AEMET* y Foreca: Visite El Tiempo

Me teneis hecho un lio :Confused: . ¿no es lo mismo?
Si no es así, pido disculpas a los afectados

----------


## Luján

La situación de inestabilidad de hoy viene provocada no por una situación de bajas presiones (borrasca) en superficie, sino por una vaguada en altura.

Se denomina vaguada en altura a la extensión en altura (nivel de 500HPa, aproximadamente 5000m) de un borrasca.

A continuación pongo dos imágenes, de hoy a las 08:00 en las que se presentan el campo de presión en superficie, y el nivel de 500HPa.



En el mapa de presiones se puede observar cómo la presión en superficie sobre la Península Ibérica es en torno a 1016mb, lo que es superior a la media de presión atmosférica (1013mb), lo que en principio daría a entender que se extiende una situación anticiclónica. Pero si nos fijamos, también vemos que la distribución de presión apenas cambia en toda la Península, lo que indicaría una estabilidad, con ausencia de viento y facilidad para la aparición de los regímenes de brisas locales.

Pero si nos fijamos en el mapa de altura:



En este mapa de altura lo que se representan son isohipsas, que representan la altitud a la que se encuentra la presión de 500HPa. La observación de las isohipsas se realiza como si fueran isobaras, similares a las del mapa de superficie. El color indica la temperatura del aire en ese nivel.

En este caso se puede observar cómo la situación de estabilidad barométrica no es constante en altura, sino que sobre la Península se sitúa una zona de baja temperatura y presión que se extiende desde la depresión existente al norte, justo fuera del mapa. Esta situación se denomina Vaguada en altura. La situación contraria, como la que si sitúa sobre azores se denomina Dorsal.

Esta vaguada es la causante de la inestabilidad reinante, especialmente en el este peninsular, ya que al encontrarse la presión de 500HPa más baja, y con temperaturas también bajas, limita el ascenso de las nubes de evolución que se forman durante el día.

Las nubes de evolución van creciendo según van obteniendo energía por el calor del terreno. La humedad la obtienen de las brisas de mar que comienzan a soplar a lo largo del día. Estas nubes van aumentando en altura mientras se alimenten de esta situación. Si cuando cae la noche no han alcanzado la altura máxima, durante la noche van desapareciendo por sí solas, al no poder alimentarse. En cambio, si alcanzan el nivel máximo, una capa en la que se encuentran condiciones que provoca que no pueda seguir creciendo la energía y la humedad que siguen obteniendo tiene que descargarse de algún modo, y esto es mediante precipitaciones.

Evidentemente, este nivel máximo es más bajo cuando existe una vaguada en altura que cuando existe una dorsal.

La existencia de rayos es otro cantar. Éstos se producen por la fricción de las partículas de aire y agua en la nube. Dentro de la nube existen circulaciones convectivas que hacen elevar y descender a las partículas de agua y éstas en su movimiento sufren roces, que generan carga eléctrica. Esta carga se va almacenando en la nube, como si fuera una pila, con polo positivo y negativo, hasta que la diferencia de potencial es tan grande que no puede almacenar más y descarga, bien sobre tierra, bien contra otra nube, o dentro de sí misma.

----------


## Luján

> *Para ver datos procedentes de AEMET* y Foreca: Visite El Tiempo
> 
> Me teneis hecho un lio. ¿no es lo mismo?
> Si no es así, pido disculpas a los afectados


La AEMET es la agencia encargada de realizar el análisis y previsión meteorológica en España, pero no es la única: En mi empresa, pro ejemplo nos dedicamos a hacerlo para la CV, pero no son oficiales.

Los análisis y previsiones oficiales son los que salen en la web de la AEMET (www.aemet.es). Como servicio público que es, los datos los puede ceder a otras empresas o instituciones si se los piden.

En el caso de la web de Jose Antonio Maldonado (www.eltiempo.es) sus mapas provienen de datos generados por modelos propios y cedidos por la AEMET. Por esto no te extrañe que en ciertas ocasiones y especialmente en previsiones muy localizadas ambas páginas den pronósticos difrerentes.

La AEMET hace sus previsiones con sus modelos, a los que introducen unos datos y condiciones determinadas. Eltiempo.es hace sus previsiones con otros modelos (o los mismos) y otros datos y condiciones de partida.

Puedes decir que los mapas de eltiempo.es están basados, en parte, en los datos de la AEMET, pero no que son los datos de la AEMET, y menos que son los mapas de la AEMET.

Espero haberme explicado.

----------


## ben-amar

> La AEMET es la agencia encargada de realizar el análisis y previsión meteorológica en España, pero no es la única: En mi empresa, pro ejemplo nos dedicamos a hacerlo para la CV, pero no son oficiales.
> 
> Los análisis y previsiones oficiales son los que salen en la web de la AEMET (www.aemet.es). Como servicio público que es, los datos los puede ceder a otras empresas o instituciones si se los piden.
> 
> En el caso de la web de Jose Antonio Maldonado (www.eltiempo.es) sus mapas provienen de datos generados por modelos propios y cedidos por la AEMET. Por esto no te extrañe que en ciertas ocasiones y especialmente en previsiones muy localizadas ambas páginas den pronósticos difrerentes.
> 
> La AEMET hace sus previsiones con sus modelos, a los que introducen unos datos y condiciones determinadas. Eltiempo.es hace sus previsiones con otros modelos (o los mismos) y otros datos y condiciones de partida.
> 
> Puedes decir que los mapas de eltiempo.es están basados, en parte, en los datos de la AEMET, pero no que son los datos de la AEMET, y menos que son los mapas de la AEMET.
> ...


*Queda clarito*, como el agua. :Wink: 
Es que soy muy torpe :Big Grin: 
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

La del Fresnedas, que no se pondrá cristalina, hasta el próximo año...

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , como se nota que hoy es viernes, y tengo unos días libres... estoy en plan cachondo, eh Ben-amar!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo fuerte, y no lo dudes, estarías invitado a comer, en una visita al Fresnedas!!! :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> La del Fresnedas, que no se pondrá cristalina, hasta el próximo año...
> 
> , como se nota que hoy es viernes, y tengo unos días libres... estoy en plan cachondo, eh Ben-amar!!!
> Un saludo fuerte, y no lo dudes, estarías invitado a comer, en una visita al Fresnedas!!!



La verdad es que parece más café con leche que agua!

----------


## ben-amar

> La del Fresnedas, que no se pondrá cristalina, hasta el próximo año...
> 
> , como se nota que hoy es viernes, y tengo unos días libres... estoy en plan cachondo, eh Ben-amar!!!
> Un saludo fuerte, y no lo dudes, estarías invitado a comer, en una visita al Fresnedas!!!


pffffffff, llevo un diita que pa´que! :Embarrassment: 
Al menos me das una alegria,....y los l´euros...pa la buchaca :Big Grin:

----------

